# Moist bog roll



## phil (May 7, 2002)

What's the point of that then? If you want it wet, run it under the tap.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've never heard of it. I can actually see the benefits though, can't you? :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You obviously never buy bog roll. It's on the shelf, next to the fluffy andrex, aimed directly at middle class middle aged women who think bog roll's important.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> What's the point of that then? If you want it wet, run it under the tap.


Can I play mum now and actually say it does have some benefits after childbirth infact .

And as for the wet tissue bit ..ahem...have you tried this : . The tissue surely would come apart and stick to your skin ;D

I'll get me coat now :-*


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

just what you need after a vindaloo


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> And as for the wet tissue bit ..ahem...have you tried this : .


You obviously have


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You obviously have Â


No, our 2 year old son has done it ...the whole toilet roll aswell in the sink in out en-suite, all over the bed, in the bed along with suda cream  :'(


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You obviously have Â


Hubby has I know!!!  : ;D :-X LOL ! ! !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I find it all in bad taste and can see no reason why anyone would respond to advertising of personal products. Kandoos? Oh I just love that advert with the brat shitting and laughing. So lifestyle. : Still some dozy twats must buy the stuff. :-X

I do quite like a Lifestyle womens sanitary product Ad too, particularly as they seem to appear at family and meal times on TV. :-X

...although I always thought that a more _direct_ style would work better for sales by being honest about the products if they must be advertised.

as in -

"Turd-No-More" the bog paper that gets all the crap off your arse after a Large One, wiithout your fingers going through.

or;

"Tampads" stop bleeding snatches and all that mess once a month.

(currently working on a Hemorrhoid script)

Advertising huh :


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I can only assume you're on about that Andrex stuff with Aloe Vera in it, it's shite 

You just can't get a good wipe with it :

My other half's sister buys it - I try and squeeze one out before we go to their house so I don't have to use the stuff 

(I know - too much information :-/)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How ever did the advertising world let you slip through its fingers eh Gary?

You should ring Trevor Beattie up right now for a job.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> I find it all in bad taste and can see no reason why anyone would respond to advertising of personal products. Â Kandoos? Â Oh I just love that advert with the brat shitting and laughing. Â So lifestyle. : Â Still some dozy twats must buy the stuff. :-X


Heh heh we buy Kandoo wipes! ;D

I do see the point in wet bogroll, but as an _addition_ to rather than a _replacement_ for traditional stuff.

Dry bogroll doesn't get your bottom completely clean, wet stuff used just to finish off does.

I can only assume you have a dirty arse, Gary


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

: :-X


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Typical, isn't it?

A discussion where Vlastan's input is deperately needed, and he is nowhere to be seen. :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

And I use the Word input advisedly!  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Typical, isn't it?
> 
> A discussion where Vlastan's input is deperately needed, and he is nowhere to be seen. Â :


Think he has left the country : and sent you all to Coventry ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Heh heh we buy Kandoo wipes! Â ;D
> 
> I do see the point in wet bogroll, but as an _addition_ to rather than a _replacement_ for traditional stuff.
> 
> ...


Well there is always soap and water, and also that great french invention - the bidet. Â Far more ecological for those that may be interested in not filling our country landfills with branded lifestyle non-biodegradable lifestyle personal products. :-/

You must be an FMCG marketing man's dream.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well there is always soap and water, and also that great french invention - the bidet. Â Far more ecological for those that may be interested in not filling our country landfills with branded lifestyle non-biodegradable lifestyle personal products. :-/


Or baby wipes with some nice smelling johnstons baby lotion ;D. Imagine that round ya gibbleys ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Great thread!

Gibbleys ;D Kandoos ;D GaryC's wit ;D

Ah the flame room - Fucking good at times!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

ooooh I thought you meant the moist and soggy toilet paper you find in outside loos. ;D

When I was a wee lad, me nan had an outside loo and the paper was always moist (and the seat was always cold).

The door had to be kicked to make it open, the cobwebs brushed across your face as you stretched up to find the dangling light thingy and long legged spiders lurked in the corners and on the ceiliing waiting to drop on you. *shudder*

Having a wee was a very traumatic experience indeed for a 6 year old.

Wasn't as bad a having to use a night time potty shared by Nan and Grandad though.....and then accidently kicking it as you climbed out of bed.

Other peoples cold wet wee up your legs is not nice, and having to climb back into bed ( with nan and grandad) in your soggy, cold, piss soaked nightie even worse !!

So I guess this stuff is actually quite nice really in comparison Â :


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Well there is always soap and water


Remind me to be careful about which hand towel to use should I ever be lucky enough to be invited to your gaff :

Unless of course you drip dry, in which case, fair enough.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL  !


----------

